# improve f2l or LL?



## chue.hsien (Oct 16, 2007)

Cross + f2l (using jnetcubetimer)

Average: 12.26 seconds
Individual Times: 11.76, 11.97, 11.79, (08.94), 11.78, 11.19, 13.36, 13.11, 12.89, 11.88, 12.87, (14.20)

LL (using LLtrainer)
average: 6.89
5.85, 7.94, 5.85, 7.50, 7.33, 4.43, (8.75), (3.84), 7.80, 8.18, 7.73, 6.33

LL trainer gave me an OLL skip on the 3.84 =.=
i particularly hate the N perms. =(

which one shoudl i be improving first? i have been training f2l the past week, trying to break 11(or even 10)..


----------



## HelloiamChow (Oct 16, 2007)

I think you should get F2L down a little more. What is LL trainer?


----------



## Todd (Oct 16, 2007)

LL trainer is a program that gives you a scramble that leaves the F2L intact.

I would improve LL and in particular PLL, you dont want to go too fast with F2L so taht you have to pause and check the OLL. Maybe aim for sub 2 for all PLL's.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh cool, could you link me to LL trainer?

EDIT - Thanks, LL trainer is awesome.


----------



## Todd (Oct 16, 2007)

Not at the second (i am at work) but if you do a search on this forum you should be able to find a topic with a link - or even google.


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1476&highlight=LLtrainer

pll in 2seconds... cant do it man. haha.
btw, its hard to explain, but do u guys insert a c/e pair by R U' R' or R U2 R'?
cuz sometimes doing different ones can setup the next pair to be in a very good position..


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 16, 2007)

chue.hsien said:


> btw, its hard to explain, but do u guys insert a c/e pair by R U' R' or R U2 R'?



Insertions depend on the cases. I usually stick with one insertion (the one in whatever algorithm I learned for the case), and only do a different insertion for the last pair, if it'll give me a Sune/Anti-Sune OLL.


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 16, 2007)

o, so u only do that for setting up OLL? do u set up f2l pairs too?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 16, 2007)

Only for setting up OLL. Sometimes I will do a set-up move like R U' R or (U) F' U F' if I see a potential OLL skip.

I just do F2L cases as I see them and I can sub-10 (sometimes even sub-9) F2L + cross.


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 16, 2007)

then it seems lke its pure speed >< i see the blurred cube movements in videos and i faint lol. thx anw. gonna train f2l for the next whole week b4 moving on the LL...


----------



## tuDor (Jun 25, 2010)

is there possible by using a programe to give you scrambles just making f2l ? ...i dont get the idea of what chue.hsien said...something like this
"
improve f2l or LL?
Cross + f2l (using jnetcubetimer)

Average: 12.26 seconds
Individual Times: 11.76, 11.97, 11.79, (08.94), 11.78, 11.19, 13.36, 13.11, 12.89, 11.88, 12.87, (14.20)
"

so he just solves cross+f2l ?


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2010)

tuDor said:


> is there possible by using a programe to give you scrambles just making f2l ? ...i dont get the idea of what chue.hsien said...something like this
> "
> improve f2l or LL?
> Cross + f2l (using jnetcubetimer)
> ...



hes just saying he scrambles it, then stops solving as soon as hes done with the F2L


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 25, 2010)

omg thread from the dead. 3 year bump.

lol wtf are you asking? Do you want a scramble to practice f2l or a scramble to practice ll? Cause if you want f2l practice a normal scramble will do, ofc. if you want ll practice just do a bunch of random OLLs and PLLs


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 25, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> omg thread from the dead. 3 year bump.



wow didn't even notice that...good job tuDor :fp


----------



## nck (Jun 28, 2010)

epic bump


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 28, 2010)

what ever happened to that ll trainer? lol


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 28, 2010)

maybe this is why beginners don't like the community


----------

